# 800 kb /s viel oder wenig



## smilefist (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
wie der Titel schon sagt ist meine Internetverbindung ca 800-900kb/s schnell?
Ist das eher viel oder wenig?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. Dezember 2015)

Das ist ziemlich wenig. Ca 2 MB/s wären Durchschnitt.


----------



## smilefist (29. Dezember 2015)

tja, schade das in meiner stadt eine schnellere Verbindung nicht möglich ist, da müsste ich dann nach wien ziehen oder in irgendeine größere Stadt


----------



## claster17 (29. Dezember 2015)

Geht es hier um kByte oder kbit?

Der deutsche Durchschnitt liegt grob bei 12 Mbit/s, was 1,5 MB/s entspricht.
Infografik: Deutsches Web nähert sich Weltspitze an | Statista

Allerdings dümpeln noch sehr viele mit 6 Mbit/s (0,75 MB/s) oder weniger rum, was durch ein paar wenige Nutzer mit 100 Mbit/s (12,5 MB/s) oder mehr versteckt wird.


----------



## freezy94 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich dümpel mit ca. 17.4 Mbit/s rum (DSL 16.000). Jetzt wird aber im neuen Jahr kostenlos der COAX-Glasfaseranschluss von Unitymedia gelegt und auf 120.000 aufgestockt.
Der 200.000er Vertrag wäre bei uns auch möglich (zumal der nächste Verteiler nicht mal 80 Meter entfernt steht) aber das kostet uns 15 Euro / Monat mehr.
Da ich in ca. 2 Jahre ohnehin aus meinem Elternhaus ausziehe und meine Mama auch mit DSL 6.000 vollkommen zufrieden wäre kann ich mir den "Wechselstress" zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt sparen. 

In ländlichen Regionen sind die Netzte teils schlecht ausgebaut, da kann DSL 6.000 schon mal sehr schnell sein - ist es aber eigentlich nicht...


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Dezember 2015)

reicht dicke aus um schnell zu surfen.

16k bringt einen nicht viel der DL ist meinsten grade mal bei 1K, hab selbst dsl16k aber dl ist auf 1k, was wiederum bedeutet das meine spiele die ich im steam oder origin kaufe max mit 1k laden kann, da bringen mir die 16k zum surfen null.


----------



## freezy94 (29. Dezember 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> reicht dicke aus um schnell zu surfen.
> 
> 16k bringt einen nicht viel der DL ist meinsten grade mal bei 1K, hab selbst dsl16k aber dl ist auf 1k, was wiederum bedeutet das meine spiele die ich im steam oder origin kaufe max mit 1k laden kann, da bringen mir die 16k zum surfen null.



Ich habe 16K gebucht, habe 1.8 MB/s Download und 1.2 MB/s Upload. Das ist mehr als tarifentsprechend.


----------



## Chinaquads (29. Dezember 2015)

smilefist schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie der Titel schon sagt ist meine Internetverbindung ca 800-900kb/s schnell?
> Ist das eher viel oder wenig?



Was hast du denn gebucht?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (29. Dezember 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Ich habe 16K gebucht, habe 1.8 MB/s Download und 1.2 MB/s Upload. Das ist mehr als tarifentsprechend.



Wenn du eine 16000er Leitung hast, sind doch 2 MB/s "tarifentsprechend" oder nicht?  Der Upload ist wirklich außerordentlich!


----------



## freezy94 (29. Dezember 2015)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wenn du eine 16000er Leitung hast, sind doch 2 MB/s "tarifentsprechend" oder nicht?  Der Upload ist wirklich außerordentlich!



Da die Telekom keine Mindestanforderungen stellt (und 16.000 ein hohes Upgrade von ehemals 6.000 war) bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Große Downloads dauern halt länger aber ansonsten reicht die Leistung zum Zocken und Co. meiner Meinung nach aus. 2 MB/s Download erreicht glaube ich bei uns kaum jemand, da spielt die Kupferanbindung doch eine große Rolle - 1.8-1.9 MB/s sind aber okay, durch DLAN geht ja auch eeetwas "verloren".


----------



## Combi (29. Dezember 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Ich dümpel mit ca. 17.4 Mbit/s rum (DSL 16.000).


ähm ja is klar.
ne 16er leitung und 17 mbit im dl....und morgen ist sommeranfang.
ich habe mit ner 16er leitung damals nie mehr als 1,6mbit gehabt.
nehme an,du hast dich verschrieben..
ich habe mit ner 100mbit leitung nen dl von 12mbit,wenns gut läuft.
theroretisch wäre das ein blue-ray-film in ca 80-100 sekunden,wenn der server mitspielt.
gameupdates sind einiges langsamer,je nach game/firma/server.

800-900 kb/s ist seeehr langsam.
damit kannst du spielen und teamspeak gleichzeitig knicken.
spielen,wird damit glaube ich auch nicht möglich sein,zumindest keine online-multiplayer.
möchte gar nicht dran denken,wenn du gameupdates runterladen musst.

gibt es bei euch nicht die möglichkeit von vdsl,vectoring,oder hybrid?
mit hybrid,hättest du 14-24 mbit,je nach tageszeit und auslastung durch andere.
ein kollege wohnt aufm land..340kb kommen an,also nix.
nach 5 jahren ohne vernünftiges inet,hat er hybrid genommen.
jetzt hat er die genannte leitung mit den werten.
schankt ganz schön,aber immerhin hat er gutes inet.


----------



## ddawgg (29. Dezember 2015)

Leute denkt doch bitte an Bits und Bytes..

Außerdem braucht man für zocken kaum Bandbreite - für Updates etc zwar schon,  aber das was beim zocken durch die Leitung geht sind Peanuts


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2015)

@Combi

Du verwechselst Mb*i*t mit Mb*y*te.
Was freezy geschrieben hat passt schon.


----------



## blautemple (29. Dezember 2015)

aloha84 schrieb:


> @Combi
> 
> Du verwechselst Mb*i*t mit Mb*y*te.
> Was freezy geschrieben hat passt schon.



M*bi*t und M*By*te. Das große B bei Byte ist entscheidend für die Kurzform: Mb/s und MB/s.


----------



## Timerle (29. Dezember 2015)

ich kenne auch noch viele die mit DSL6000 oder 16k rumsurfen wobei dann nur 0,67 MBit oder bei letzteren 10 MBit ankommen..
Aber beim Surfen merkt man doch eh fast keinen Unterschied zwischen 6 Mbit und 16 MBit. Erst beim Videostreaming wirds interessant


----------



## freezy94 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ihr wisst schon was ich meinte. Hängt mich.


----------



## blautemple (29. Dezember 2015)

freezy94 schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon was ich meinte. Hängt mich.



Ich wollte auch mal klugscheißen


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Dezember 2015)

1,1Mbit sind es bei mir sprich das wäre das max, wen ich ein spiel aus dem steam lade.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich bekomme hier so 1800 kbit/s rein. Ein Ping von 60-200 macht schnelle Spiele ziemlich unmöglich, aber für Warframe reicht es^^.


----------



## blautemple (29. Dezember 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> 1,1Mbit sind es bei mir sprich das wäre das max, wen ich ein spiel aus dem steam lade.



Steam gibt die Downloadrate aber in MByte an und nicht in Mbit. Das sind zwei verschiedene Einheiten...
1 Byte = 8 bit


----------

